# Rod feurrel question



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Is a backward feurrel stonger or better than a normal one? Or is there no difference


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)

Are you talking about an old style metal ferrule or a modern non-metal ferrule? 

There are inside, outside, and spigot joint non-metal ferrules.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Modern. Such as on a rainshadow being normal and a Carolina cast pro being reversed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2017)

Benji said:


> Modern. Such as on a rainshadow being normal and a Carolina cast pro being reversed.



Here's a good discussion on rod ferrules.

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,15801


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------

